# First Post, First Build



## xXxTehxXx (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyways ill start off with what I have,

-200 Gig HD (Internal) - SATA
-320 Gig HD (External) -SATA or USB (depending if its surrounding case open it)

**NOTE** All prices will be in CND and please use Canadian sites (including shipping prices) when referring me to other products, thanks.

*************AMD BUILD*************
*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3 GHz Socket AM2

*Motherboard:* Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition Socket AM2 nVidia nForce 590 SLI MCP Chipset 2 x PCI Express x16 Slot DDR2/800/667/533 SATA 3.0Gb/s Wireless 802.11 b/g Ready 

*Video Card:* MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-HD-OC nVidia 8600GTS 256MB GDDR3 Dual DVI PCI Express Graphics Card

*RAM:* OCZ (OCZ2N800SR2GK) DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz NVIDIA SLI-Ready XTC Edition 2GB (2x1024MB)

*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar SATA II (WD1600AAJS) 160GB 7200RPM 8MB Buffer

*Case:* Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Ultimate Gamer Case 

*PSU:* OCZ (OCZ600GXSSLI) GameXStream 600 Watt Power Supply, Dual GPU, SLI compable

FINAL PRICE - $972.93 + Shipping

*************INTEL BUILD*************
CPU: Intel Quad 2.4

Motherboard: ASUS P5K ATX LGA775 P35 DDR2 2PCI-E16 3PCI 1PCI-E1 SATA2 Sound GBLAN 1394 Motherboard

RAM: Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-8500C5 2GB 2X1GB PC8500 DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-15 240PIN Dual Channel Memory 

Case: Antec Nine Hundred Mid Tower Gamer Case 900 ATX 9 Drive Bay No PS Top USB2.0 1394 Audio 

PSU: OCZ GameXStream 700W ATX12V 24PIN SLI Ready Active PFC ATX Power Supply 120MM Fan Black 

Video Card: EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GTS 500MHZ 320MB 1.6GHZ GDDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV HDCP DIRECTX10 Video Card 

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA2 3GB/S 7200RPM 16MB Cache NCQ Hard Drive 

Final Cost: $1,237.57 - According to NCIX.com, I have no idea if it includes shipping costs

***Notes***:
-I am doing this off of a Tim Hortons wage ($200+ a week), meaning I have about a month of saving before being able to ask my parents for a loan, so lots of time to make changes/different ideas

-I DO USE WIRELESS G if your wondering. This integrated into the motherboard would be a GREAT help to me but not necessary

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

xXxTehxXx

Edit: Added OS, kinda forgot >_>
Edit 2: Added Wireless info
Edit 3: Added Monitor
Edit 4: Organized things a little better, and added my PSU crossroad
Edit 5: Added final price and bold/unlined stuff so it looks cooler
Edit 6: Decided on new PSU, updated final price
Edit 7: Added Intel Build, which is the bigger bang for my buck?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 20, 2007)

After you get all your parts together and are ready to build, OPEN this thread first.  It's a great guide for first timers;

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15268


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 20, 2007)

the x1650pro is puss man.  Don't get it. The 8600gt is a great little card for the price although I wouldn't buy that fatality one, anything with his name on it is grossly overpriced IMO.

This is a great deal if you can afford another 20 bucks:

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013507&cid=999.243.390

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013751&cid=999.243.390

You could also look at this if your an ati fan, they are proving to be ok for the price too..

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014662&cid=999.243.272

If you buy a motherboard that supports crossfire you can get another one later on.

Another card worth its weight in gold is this one although its not DX10, whether you want dx10 is your choice:

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=011236&cid=999.243.390

The rest of that system looks great, you could probably get a slightly lower model psu, 600watts will be heaps even if you put 2 of the above video cards in it, that might save you a couple of dollars too...

Good luck wif it


----------



## xXxTehxXx (Jul 20, 2007)

Edit


----------



## xXxTehxXx (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for the double-post bump, but I have greatly updated my system. Including the final AMD build and the final Intel build.

Question:
-Intel Build: Because my mobo has ATI Crossfire does that mean I can still use a Nvidia card (the 8800GTS) or should I stick to ATI or a new mobo??


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2007)

you can use any card you just cant SLI on a xfire mobo and vs vs


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2007)

I would go with the AMD build, only stick an 8800GTS 320MB in there if budget allows. If not, you can always get the 8600GT and get another one down the road and SLI.


----------

